
Quantum Dots Encode Vaccine History in the Skin - rbanffy
https://spectrum.ieee.org/the-human-os/biomedical/imaging/quantum-dots-encode-vaccine-history-in-skin
======
LinuxBender
Will patients have access to a reader that decodes ALL of the imprinted
information? Is there a way to erase the information? What other information
will be stored unrelated to medical history?

